# I know not much can be done, but...



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I got e-mail spam through TivoCommunity over the weekend:



> HI rhuntington3:
> Would you like to add our links into your signature in tivocommunity? We can pay for
> this! Please tell me how much US dollars you want per month!
> Once you reply this, could you include this e-mail as a reference?


From member flora12345.

I have not and am not going to respond to this e-mail.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I just banned the account. THanks


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Thank you, David!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

darn it, there goes my second income!


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

I could have been renting out my sig file all this time?!?


----------

